# March 2007 Fishing Competition



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All. The March 2007 Fishing Comp starts THIS Saturday 3rd March and runs until Sunday 11th March. All entries need to be submitted by 9am Tuesday 13th March into this thread.

Yes there are rules and conditions which apply which can be seen at http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=53044#53044.

All entries should be submitted in this thread and should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who did not catch fish but still wish to accrue points for 'having a go' please include the following info in your submission.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

The international section continues this month so come on you kiwis, 'mericans, south africans and others, join the fun and show us what you've got! FYI...If no entries are received into the international section again this month it will be cancelled.

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Do Tasmanians count as international fisherpersons :?: as we are considered to be Mexicans, :shock: :shock: that is living south of the border :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

chiefshaka - mate, the tassie crew is growing, I'm sure you can beat those real mexicans (vics) if you try hard enough! :wink:

Also, this months prizes will be courtesy of Craig at Jaysea Lures once again ( http://www.jaysealures.com.au ) and I have 4 lures to give away (these will be awarded randomly, so if you enter you're a chance). I also have some extra prizes this month thanks to Funda ( who kindly donated some freshwater lures including spinnerbaits, crankbaits etc) and also Occy who donated some "Lure Tamer" lure guards. There are also some leftover prizes from Barlings Beach courtesy of Paul at Sailing Scene ( http://www.sailingscene.com.au ) which will aslo be sent out over coming months. Thanks to all of you guys, your generosity is most appreciated.

Now, go get some fish you lot! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck everyone 

Hope as many good catches this time round, there's some pretty good fish getting caught all over the place so this month will be very interesting.

May the fish be with you 8)


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Lucky me - first entry for the month.....

Name/UserName of Angler- Dean
Date of Capture - 3 Mar 07
Location - Sydney Harbour (Blackwattle Bay)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream 32cm, Bream 28cm
Tackle Used - SX40 (black back with gold/orange belly) trolled on 6lb flouro
Conditions (optional) - pre-dawn, perfect (glassy) water conditions, no wind
Other Comments (optional) - I also used the ultrabite slow release lure attractant in the aerosol can (I don't know if it made any difference or not...)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler- Tim
Date of Capture - 3 Mar 07
Location - Port Phillip Bay - Sunnyside
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Pinkie 36cm
Tackle Used - 3" Berkley Gulp Minnows (Pumpkinseed)
Conditions (optional) - dawn, calm little wind
Other Comments (optional) - Slower action than Sunnyside has been of late.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler- Fishing Man / Ben
Date of Capture - 4 Mar 07
Location - Currumbin Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 50cm
Tackle Used - Lively lures micro mullet (pink)
Conditions (optional) - 6.30am high tide

Name/UserName of Angler- Fishing Man / Ben
Date of Capture - 4 Mar 07
Location - Currumbin Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 41cm, Estuary Cod 31cm
Tackle Used - River2Sea MiDive Lure 80mm (orange/gold Colour)
Conditions (optional) - fished the bottom of the tide, beautiful morning on the creek, not a lot of fish around but was lucky to snare these two

i couldnt decide which of the two second fish to use in the comp so il leave it up to the judges


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler- Fishin_Dan
Date of Capture - 4 Mar 07
Location - Scarborough Reefs
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Grassy Sweetlip - 34cm
Tackle Used - 4" Salt Water Assassin (Baby Bass), 1/8 Oz TT Lures jighead, 12lb Yamatoyo F/C leader, 6lb Fireline. Berkley Dropshot 6'6 rod (2-4kg) and Shimano Sienna 2500 reel
Conditions (optional) - 5.30am incoming tide. Dead flat seas, hardly any wind, not many boats... BEAUTIFUL day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler- Funda
Date of Capture - 4 Mar 07
Location - Moruya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 45cm
Tackle Used - 3" Berkley Gulp "smelt"
Conditions (optional) - variable but nice.
Other Comments (optional) - One in the well, need that second fish, then onto the upgrades


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's my very first comp entry.

Name/UserName of Angler - Clarkos
Date of Capture - 3/3
Location - Lane Cover River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Australian Bass 40cm
Tackle Used - Daiwa Pixy on a Strudwick 2-4kg sikstik. 4lb rapala braid, 6lb vanish leader. Favourite Chubby lure
Conditions (optional) - Pre-dawn. No wind, no noise apart from the birds. And only a 20 min drive to the city.
Other Comments (optional) - Will add a comparitive measure photo tonight. Bit hard in the dark to get the paddle into shot.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Jason/Squidder
Date of Capture: 3/4-2-07
Location: Burrewurra Point, Barlings Beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 37cm
Tackle Used: 3" Gulp fry Nuclear Chicken colour, 1/4oz #1 jighead, 8lb fireline
Conditions (optional): Lumpy swell near the point

Name/UserName of Angler: Jason/Squidder
Date of Capture: 3/4-2-07
Location: River near Moruya
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 51cm
Tackle Used: sx-40, 8lb fireline
Conditions (optional): Windy day, but river was protected. Many swimmers :x


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler- Jeffo 
Date of Capture - 3 Mar 07 
Location - Minamurra River 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 49cm
Tackle Used - Live(ish) beach worm, 4lb braid, 4lb leader, Shimano symetre 1500 
Conditions (optional) - run up tide, little wind
Other Comments (optional) - used a slow retrieve technique.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler DEVO
Date of Capture 4 MAR 07 
Location BALMORAL
Type and Size/Weight of Fish KINGFISH 62 CM
Tackle Used RAPALA XRAP 9
Conditions FLAT

Other Comments -My first kingfish.


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Scott / noboat
Date of Capture : 4/3/07
Location : Bells creek Caloundra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Rock Cod / 40cm
Tackle Used :Berkly gulp SP
Conditions (optional) : dirty water, fast run in tide

Other Comments (optional) After not being able to go fishing last comp period due to breaking my rod and loosing my favorite lure, I have made up for it this month. Here is my PB rock Cod at 40 cm, It sure did put up a fight on the 2kg spin gear. I was very happy ity was not the usuale run of the mill fish like the Bream and Flathead I've been getting of late, BONUS!


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Name of Angler: Rod

Date of Capture: 3/3/07

Location: Clarence Town NSW

Type/ Size: Bass 36cm fork measured

Tackle Used: 4 wt Loomis flyrod, 4 wt floating line with 6lb level line tippet
and a Gurgler fly

Conditions: Bright sunny day temperature on water 40plus


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Folks,
You guys have all been keeping the worlds biggest secret. How good is yak fishing. I bought a wavedance kingfisher last week found this site then went nuts. I have read all of the diy stuff bought tackle holders sounders and other gadgets from all around the world and have had very little sleep this past week and I didnt even have a kayak. Well today was the day, picked up my teal baby (the only colour avail quickly) at 4.45pm and launched at Frankston at 5.00pm. Had to take my bank manager out at 7 so it was a quick paddle then home for a shower and a point scoring dinner. Got a long weekend coming up here in vic & I needed some points. I was in such a hurry to get out, I told the guys not to bother fitting he seat & forgot my paddle leash and although I wasnt too scared we had a 15-20knot northerly blowing. Getting blown back in was going to happen paddle or no paddle. No rod holders either, elected to not get the mandatory std holders fitted and bought scotty's from the usa (currently in the care of fed ex somewhere). Fishing was really just a chuck out a lure, enjoy a paddle and see what comes by. I really just wanted to get on the new yak and paddle. It was quite rough and blowy and I thought it was a good opportunity for a newbie to dive straight in the deep end so to speak and have a rough trip first up so when the glassy mornings arrive I will love em even more. 15 mins into the paddle my light spin rod that was residing under my left leg buckled over an some line was taken, but I may have been a bank fishin wally in the past but I new this was no monster and 5 mins later a small snapper was set free. I was on cloud nine 15mins on a kayak and Ive boated a snapper, let it go and just loved being on the bay, even as rough & grey as she was this arvo, ya wouldnt be dead for quids. Off again I go, lining up a reef marker to my right, some yachts straight ahead and keeping a salt sprayed eyeball on the land to my left for a marker should lady luck shine on me again. Well the old girl did and after a 15min fight on 4lb line I landed a 1kg 40cm snapper. It was a little tense without a net, was a little awkward without a paddle leash & holder and bloody difficult with a lumpy Port phillip bay wind swell. But when I saw colour, Im sure occy in sydney heard me scream with delight. Like I said u guys have been keeping one of the worlds best secrets. Yak fishing is soooo gooood, its great exercise , great fishing and best of all great fun. Sorry to waffle on gang but Im absolutely stoked & I havent even set my yak up yet. Well heres the details of todays fish and some pics to boot. Funny thing was even as new to kayaking and the fact that port phillip bay was reasonably lumpy I still got the mob phone out of the bag and took some pics to show some of the guys here who have been great with there advice invitations to get out and have a fish. Thanks. Heres the info bit

Name Squizzy
Date of Capture 7/3/2007 5.45pm
Location: Frankston/Olivers hill
Type and Size Pinky snapper 40cm long 1kg
Tackle Used 4lb braid, 5ft spin rod, GSR-5 Rapala glass shad rap gsr05gfp Glass Fire Perch (billfisher tackle recommended this lure if the water is dirty) glas blus shad when its clean.
Conditions: 15-20knots northerly, around 25 degrees falling barometer change on the horizon but not a big one with warmer weather and less wind on the way. 1/2 m swell, incoming tide (very high) 
Other Comments F&#$ing ace, you cant punch the smile off my face


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Well i took my new (Funda Used  ) Outback to LBG lastnight, had to watch he who shall remain nameless :lol: catch a few reddies, but later on as we were set to head back to the ramp had a hit that almost took he rod out of the holder, but alas not hook up 

Had a great night anyway, but the ole legs took a beating :lol: :lol: especialy trying to keep up with Funda and his Turbo Fins :lol: :lol:

Will be out again as soon as possible, have been bitten by the yak bug :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers 
Suzi


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Victor (Victor-Victor)
Date of Capture: Sat 3/3/07 
Location: Googong Dam, NSW 
Type/ Size: 25 cm Redfin (again)
Tackle Used: Shimano Chronarch CH50MG on a Daiwa Heartland 6' using 10 lb Tufline Braid, 15lb Leader and 60 mm Plow Org-Gee Lure (Green & Gold)

Conditions: near perfect morning, no wind, a little fog to start the day just a good day to be on the water.










Victor


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Name of Angler : Y-Knot
Date of capture : 9/3/07
Location : sunnyside - Port Philip Bay
Type/Size/Weight : Pinkie Snapper / 32cm 
Tackle used : Baited hook slightly weighted.rod dunno.reel dunno.line 2Kg.
Conditions :early evening into the night, 12 knots, windy, reasonable swell.wet wet wet.
comments : Lot of fish caught on the night, but unable to hook up with prefered method...SP's


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler--Steveo
Date of Capture----4/3/07
Location--- Poona
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ---48cm Flattie
Tackle Used-- Soft Plastic Flick bait, 2kg spin gear
Conditions--- clear water, fast running tide,


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Name of Angler : Guardianzact - Adrian
Date of capture : 11/3/07 
Location : Lake Burley Griffin
Type/Size/Weight : Golden Perch - 31 & 34 cms 
Tackle used : diving lures (hot n trot - Gold Colouring, Bright red and Gold something else)
Conditions erfect. Little cool from Pre-Dawn Launch
comments: - Golden Perch..... Wow. I am so happy to have caught any fish let alone an "Australian Native" and from LBG to boot.

See Trip Report - "Golden day" - Another hooked on Kayak Fishing


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Name of Angler : Peril
Date of capture : 11/3/07
Location : Careel Bay flats, Pittwater
Type/Size/Weight : Longtom 77cm
Tackle used : Daiwa Shiranui, on 10lb fluoro and 6lb fireline. Symetre 1500 and Strudwick Softbodz
Conditions : As at Balmoral, the conditions were sensational. See report for the effort that went into that fish. Wanting to release the fish, and not wanting to get bitten or impaled, I didn't photograph it next to a measure. You get the idea of its length from the hatch, the surround of which is 40cm long.

Check the teeth. The only reason I was able to land it is that it was foul-hooked


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

POINTS FOR TURNING UP, GIVING IT A GO and losing my gear.

Name/UserName: Spooled1

Date of Fishing Trip: 11/3/07

Location: Black Rock, Northern NSW

Conditions: Perfect 26.4 degree water temp. Zero wind, 1 metre swell, blue skies.

Tale of Woe: When I grabbed my lure box to rig up. It opened. In doing so, all my floating lures somehow attached themselves to a knife jig and gravity won.

In an instant, I lost:

2 x Halco Laser Pro 190DD
1 x Yo Zuri Hydro Squirt
1 x Lively lure
1 x RMG 190 Crazy Deep
1 x 150 gram knife jig
3 x Mackeral skirt rigs
1 x Billybob special

Here's the good news, none of the stink boats got anything so we were not the only ones to miss out on a fish today.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName : Paffoh
Date of Fishing Trip : Saturday 3rd March, Sunday 4th March
Location : Burrewurra point ( Saturday ), Moruya river ( Sunday )
Conditions : 1.5m - 2m Swell ( Barlings ), Rain / showers ( Moruya )
Tale of Woe : Nothing of legal status unless you count the Sgt. Baker, couple of undersized Flathead and a crazy Octopus.

Name/UserName of Angler : Paffoh
Date of Capture : Sunday 11th March
Location : Lake Burley Griffin, A.C.T
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 30cm Redfin
Tackle Used : Daiwa Shock 6'6" combo, 4lb Fireline / 6lb Vanish leader )
Conditions ( Red / Silver Viking Talisman )
Other Comments (optional) : Dragged Claire along, she landed plenty of 35cm + Redfin much to my dismay.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name of Angler : Daveyak
Date of capture : 5/Mar/07
Location : Nornalup Inlet, Walpole, WA
Type/Size/Weight : Silver/Skipjack Trevally (Skippy), 35cm
Tackle used : Berkely IM7 (5'10") rod, Shimano IX4000R with 4.5kg mono line, 5.5kg fluoro leader & Jindivik Jerk 8 lure.
Conditions : Mid morning, gusting wind (prob 10 - 15 kts) from NNE. Water visibility about 3 metres
Comments: See trip report


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name of Angler: Justcrusin32/ Dave
Date of Capture: Sun 11/03/07
Location: Patonga creek, NSW 
Type/ Size: 38 and 36 cm Flathead 
Tackle Used: Pfluger with abu threadline, 12 pound main line straight through, 1/32 jig head squidgy wirggler 90 and 70mm respectively
Conditions: bloody beautiful, run in to top of tide and run out, slight sw to se breeze


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name of Angler : Daveyak 
Date of capture : 11/Mar/07 
Location : Two Peoples Bay near Albany 
Type/Size/Weight : Snook, 52cm 
Tackle used : Shimano Spectrum Plus 6 - 8kg (5'6'') rod with Sienna 4000Fb spooled with 6kg mono line & using Rapala DHJ 12 lure
Conditions : Very lumpy with swell to 2 m & ESE wind to 15kts, partial cloud, cool.
Comments: Wind started blowing & gradually picking up from when I got on the water. Went out looking for salmon or bigger snook, got this one and another at 51cm and several herring.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Name of Angler: Jimmyak/Jamie
Date of Capture: 3/3/07
Location: Lake Burley Griffin
Type/ Size: 30cm Redfin

Name of Angler: Jimmyak/Jamie
Date of Capture: 11/3/07
Location: Lake Burley Griffin
Type/ Size: 28cm Redfin
Comments: Hooked something big today where i got these two Redfin, it felt like it was going to pull me out of the bass and into the water. It fought hard for a good 5 minutes then when i got it to about 3 meters of the yak it spat the hook :roll: , I didnt even get to see what it was. This was then followed by some very very foul language for a couple of minutes and then followed by the thoughts of "geez i'm glad no one was close enough to hear all that :lol: . Met up with Squidder/Jason not long after that and he told me that it may have just been a carp. So to make me sleep a little easier thats what it was, just a CARP, nothing more, agreed? good :lol: .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ran dead again this month so just participation points for Queensland at Poona 3-4/3/07


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name: Cid
Date of Capture: 8/3/07
Location: Oyster Bay, Georges River
Type and Size: Bream - 31cm
Tackle Used: Pflueger Trion Rod, President 6725 reel, 2lb Braid, 6lb fluorcarbon, 1/16th oz jighead, 3" Gulp Minnow (Pumpkinseed)
Conditions: Slightly overcast, start of run out tide.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler Wayne D
Date of Capture 11/03
Location Coomera River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Trevally 33cms
Tackle Used 4lb fireline 10lb vanish leader river2sea bubblepop 45 in jungle perch
Conditions (optional) Water was a bit murky from recent rain
Other Comments (optional) This fish put a treble into my finger past the barb and it lived to tell the tale to it's mates.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYR42TkAABVXgAASQAUEwBAAP+/foCAAlQrFB6geptNTQ9IZBqp+aTImp4pk0GQ9RAystuNW51uHB5Ta+SZB94kwTy/V2U9qXXCdPaZpDZpxMwgo+GAvlaROKJjS7PBt21+S1YrUgeZSgqwFpUjc1InmxFBZZ4hdGfY6VTiUGArDxhWn8cEBBNafxdyRThQkIR42TkA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName ALEG75 (Ash)
Date of Capture 6th March
Location Moruya and Shallow Crossing
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Flathead 43cm and Bass 25cm 
Tackle Used 8lb mono (squidgy shad 3" flathead, surecatch popper bass)

Ash


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Guys, DaveyG might be a bit late posting the results. He was a bit under the weather last week with a stomache bug, and may not have crawled out of bed yet.
> 
> Red.


Hi Leigh

Still got till 9am Tuesday 13th to submit the reports, so would expect the rusults some time after then anyway.

Ash


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Polylureosis/Ash
Date of Capture: 11 march
Location: Bribie Island - Sandstone point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 34cm
Tackle Used:Yo-Zuri 3d popper, 12lb Leader, 10lb braid, baitcaster
Conditions: Stunning
Other Comments: The bigger bream seemed to come from slightly deeper water.










Name/UserName of Angler: Polylureosis/Ash
Date of Capture: 10 March
Location: Currumbin creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: mangrove jack 30ish cm
Tackle Used: Rebel pop-r, 12lb leader, 10lb line, baitcaster
Conditions: Cast into the shallows, near a rocky wall, where the baitfish were being harrased.
Other Comments: Sorry about the crappy photo


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Tailor
Length: 40cm
Date/Time of Capture: 09/03/07, 0700
Location of Capture: Grotto Pt, Sydney Harbour
Type of Lure/Bait used: Trolled minnow
Comments: This tailor was a consolation prize, 5 mins previously I trolled up an XOS salmon, it jumped 3 times then straightened both (Owner) trebles and found its freedom. Tailor was released to fight another day.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Mark/ DiveYak
Date of Capture : 7/3/07 and 9/3/07
Location : Five Dock Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky Flathead 36cm and 37cm
Flounder 20cm 
Tackle Used : 8lb fireline with sx40 and a juro tiger patterned lure 
Conditions (optional) : dirty water, mid tide

Both new species off the yak 

Only 2 legal flatties for the month, sure hope to do better next month.
Well done to all out there.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

okely dokely.. 34 entrants this month - well done.

to all you others (including me) that either didnt get out or didn't get around to posting trip reports - better luck next time.

Drum Roll Please..

1st Place - 100 Points- DEVO with his first yak caught kingfish at 62cm
2nd Place - 90 Points - PERIL with his toothy 77cm LongTom (hope you managed to keep all your fingers )
3rd Place - 80 Points - Kraley with his hard fighting 48.5cm Bonito - well done
4th Place - 70 Points - FishinMan and a nice 50cm Flattie
5th- 60 Points - Jeffo and a 49cm Flattie
6th - 50 Points - SteveO and a 48cm Flathead

30 Points to all others who submitted legal fish

15 Points to those who submitted an entry but didnt get any fish.

LEADERBOARD AFTER 3 MONTHS

150 Points - Funda / Diveyak
135 Points - Peril
125 points - Kraley
120 Points - Jeffo/PoddyMullet
115 Points - RedPhoenix / Spooled1
105 SBD
100 SpottyMac / FishingMan / Devo

Lots of others 'just behind' so keep on entering and getting points.

STATE V STATE for MARCH

5 Points - NSW (13)
4 Points - ACT - (10)
3 Points - QLD - (7)
2 Points - VIC - (3)
1 Point - WA - (1)

March Prize Winners (randomly drawn) are (another drum roll please......) -

JimmyYak
Deano
TryHard
Y Not
PolyLureosis
Caught2

(if you guys / girls can PM me your address I'll send your goodies!)

ps. Hall of FAme will be updated as soon as I can. Can everyone have a look in there and if you've caught a better fish than is listed in any of the categories (photo evidence needed) please PM me to let me know and I'll update it.

thanks...


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well done the winners. Devo a great start mate. The open waters beat 5 Dock!!!!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Poddy ... smashing effort equal 4th... Go you little bit 'o sunshine

And C'MON VIC only 3 bloomin points ... even the ACT is kickin our BUTTS. do we really want THAT ...mind you they have commandered 1 of Vics yakfishing greats, come on home Squidder 8)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done to all the place getters! though surprised not to see the big bass get up! next time huh! keep hooking them!

Great catches from all entrants!

Ash


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Davey G said:


> 4th Place - 70 Points - FishinDan and a nice 50cm Flattie
> 5th- 60 Points - Jeffo and a 49cm Flattie
> 6th - 50 Points - SteveO and a 48cm Flathead
> 
> 30 Points to all others who submitted legal fish


Davey - Me thinks you have Fishin Man and me confused  As much as I would love to have gotten up, I didn't earn it.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

YAY, i won a prize. Gotta love that word "random" :lol: , works for me. Thanks to everyone who donated the goodies for us all to enjoy. Well done to all, some nice fish cought again this month. About to get into some cooler months so should make the next few comps pretty interesting? Bring on April :lol: 
Cheers.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yes some nice fish. woops I did 'overlook' clarko's 40cm Bass when handing out the pointscore and it probably shoulda' finished higher but as I have been crook for a week I'm blaming the medication for my temporary lack of judgement/sense.

anyway Clarkos, go out and catch a bigger one next month!

also commiserations to Spooled 1 with his mega Longtail tuna caught on MONDAY MORNING after the comp...had that been entered the man from Byron Bay would have streeted the field in the ongoing pointscore tally , but alas, THATS FISHING!

I did mean Fishin Man not Fishin Dan in 4th place (70 points)....you blokes are confusing me (especially when you post straight after each other in the results!)

I'll amend that now!

thanks....


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

you little ripper.... this is the first competition I have won since mum entered me in a ugly baby comp 38 years ago !!! :shock: :shock: 
bring on April !!! cheers guys
Devo


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

devo said:


> you little ripper.... this is the first competition I have won since mum entered me in a ugly baby comp 38 years ago !!! :shock: :shock:
> bring on April !!! cheers guys
> Devo


aaargh, ugly baby comp....38 years ago.....hang on!! I was 'runner up' in that one!! Finally I've tracked down the fella that beat me!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Davey G said:


> yes some nice fish. woops I did 'overlook' clarko's 40cm Bass when handing out the pointscore and it probably shoulda' finished higher but as I have been crook for a week I'm blaming the medication for my temporary lack of judgement/sense.
> 
> anyway Clarkos, go out and catch a bigger one next month!


And I was just about to pack up my rods and reels and piss off somewhere else....

Well I wasn't actually. No worries Davey, they were all pretty decent catches. Hope you're feeling 100% pretty soon. Hope it's not the same bug my mrs has.....


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work guys, very well done to all and top amount of people entering!

Davey G : Thanks for all your work mate, being the third month of the year it would be great to show the membership point ladder in full to inspire people like myself to get out there and catch bigger fish, I realise that many members are sitting on similar points but unless this is included for all to see the little guys like myself feel all lost and lonely not knowing what score we sit on ( And what chance we ever have of breaking into the top 5 )... Remember I am in this for the fun only!

I am prepared to help you out if needed mate ( Calibrating scores etc etc ).

Doing a bang up job mate, look forward to the full list.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats to all contestants.

I feel a little embarrassed - I would have taken many of those fish over the longtom. However, I'll get over it.

Feel sorry for Dan too.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Bummer Dan, some folks say that qld is years behind the rest of oz, maybe you can ask for leniency and get your catch backdated. But all jokes aside thats one mighty fish, I cant believe you didnt hang around & boat the biggest shark for the year aswell! Mmmmm it looks tough for us Vics Y-knot, if we joined together all the flatties in PPB we would barely make the length of those caught in the comp. Well done to all the winners, as a newbie it was great watching the fish come in for the comp and seeing what is possible from a kayak. Be warned though guys all us Vic Yakkers look forward to hooken keepers up and casting you guys aside in next months comp! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to all contestants.
> ...


Lucky for him the comp isnt based on weight :lol: :lol:

Wheres the bloody video umpires now eh?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Funda said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Peril said:
> ...


The sad thing Allan is that your cod got the same number of points as my longtom!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Peril said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


Yeah that really is sad isnt it, now that you mention it you should have points deducted.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, I'm back! Sorry have been otherwise busy for the last few days..

OK first things first. I stuffed up.   I was trying to collate the March comp results quickly during a hectic work week and in doing so I missed Squidders 51cm Flathead in the results and denied him the points for finishing 4th. That is unfair, so I've re-jigged the points and here they are with a total listing of everyones placings.

Remember, 1st Place is worth 100 points so a good fish can rocket you up the ladder quickly.

150 - Funda and DiveYak
135 Peril
130 Squidder
125 Kraley
115 RedPhoenix
110 Jeffo
105 SBD
100 SpottyMac and Devo
95 PaulB
90 Aleg75, Cid, FishingMan, Paffoh, Polylureosis
80 Haulem
75 Noboat and Davey G
60 BAssman, Caught2, Fisher, Fishing Dan, JimmyYak, Victor Victor, Wayne D
50 AndyBear
45 Daveyak, Deano, FishingMik, Flump, GuardianZACT, JustCruisin, Scupper, TryHard
30 Buff, Clarkos, Dodge, Flyrod, SteveO, Squizzy, Tim, YNot
15 Andrew, Duncan, Gatesy, Gracefuliliy, Hagar, HArdYAkka, MojoFunk, Phantom, Tuco, Waterbaby, Yakatak.

phew...I think that's it..

Again, sorry for the stuff up. I've given myself a good talking to and it wont happen again. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Davey  You do a cracking job on the comp every month :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Thanks Davey  You do a cracking job on the comp every month :wink:


no worries mate, thanks for slipping me the $50.... :wink:

huh, what, where who? ???? did I say that out loud? woops :roll: :wink:

nah, don't be silly, i don't take bribes..... :roll: :lol: (unless they're large ones) :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ok, Hall of Fame (on WIKI PAGE) has now been updated with record catches registered in the March comp.

those who have been entered in the HOF include kraley, peril, wayne d, polylureosis, noboat, devo, clarkos, guardianzact, daveyakand sbd.

i'll get around to putting pictures in there as well (as soon as i figure out how to do it!)

anyone else wanting to submit a record, please pm me and i'll whack it in there..... as you can see there's still plenty of species without any catches registered, so go for it!


----------

